# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Siemens] Πρόβλημα σε πλυντήριο πιάτων SIEMENS

## matgav

Είμαι κάτοχος ενός πλυντηρίου πιάτων SIEMENS EN50242 εδώ και 9 περίπου χρόνια.
Πριν από τρεις μήνες παρουσίασε πρόβλημα στην παροχή του νερού με αποτέλεσμα να μην ολοκληρώνει τα προγράμματα πλύσης. Με λίγο ''χτύπημα'' στην aquastop έδειξε να ξεκολλά και το πλυντήριο επανήλθε.
Εδώ και τρείς μέρες όμως επανεμφάνισε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα: το πρόγραμμα φτάνει μέχρι 1 min πριν το τέλος και κολλάει εκεί δουλεύοντας συνεχώς. Ξεκολλά μόνο με reset αλλά τα πιάτα δεν είναι πλυμένα. Συνδυάζοντάς το με την προηγούμενη βλάβη, αντικατέστησα την aquastop με καινούρια και καθάρισα προσεκτικά τα φίλτρα και το θάλαμο με το φλοτέρ. Παρόλα αυτά όμως το πρόβλημα συνεχίζεται.  :Confused1: 
Η όποια βοήθειά σας θα είναι πολύτιμη, γιατί οι καιροί δεν είναι εύκολοι και έφαγα ήδη την πρώτη ''σφαλιάρα'' για την aquastop.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.....

----------


## konman

Γραψε το Enr του πλυντηριου.
Δεν ειναι ακριβης η ζημια αλλα ουτε και δυσκολο για να το φτιαξεις.

----------


## matgav

Με παρηγορεί η απάντησή σου!!!!! Δυστυχώς το ταμπελάκι με το E-NR έχει αφαιρεθεί και μόνο τον τύπο του, (EN 50242), αναγράφει το manual......
Αν βοηθά να ανεβάσω κάποια φωτο.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## konman

Βγαλε το πλαινο καπακι του πλυντηριου και καθαρισε αυτην την βαλβιδα.

asset.jpg

----------


## matgav

> Βγαλε το πλαινο καπακι του πλυντηριου και καθαρισε αυτην την βαλβιδα.
> 
> asset.jpg


Αν εννοείς την βαλβίδα με το φλοτέρ, το έχω κάνει ήδη, χωρίς όμως αποτέλεσμα. :Sad:

----------


## konman

Δες το εδω.

----------


## matgav

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Μάνο.
Ξεκινώ λύσιμο και σε ενημερώνω....

----------


## matgav

Έβγαλα και τις δύο βαλβίδες, οι οποίες ήταν ολοκάθαρες και σε καλή  κατάσταση οπτικά.
Ξανάδεσα, έκανα δοκιμή αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει το ίδιο. Μένει στο 1 min και στην ουσία δεν έχει κάνει πλύσιμο.
 :Sad:

----------


## konman

Το πλυντηριο περνει μεσα νερο.
full24130685.jpg

Η βαλβιδα ειναι αυτη εδω και πρεπει να κινειται
το εμβολο μεσα εξω, συνηθως δημιουργει σκουρια
και το εμβολο και κολαει.

----------


## matgav

Τις δοκίμασα και τις δύο με το χέρι και κινούνταν ελεύθερα.
Δεν παρατήρησα ίχνη σκουριάς σε καμία από τις δύο.
 :Confused1:

----------


## konman

Οι περιπτωσεις για να σου κανει αυτο το προβλημα το πλυντηριο ειναι,
1, να μην παιρνει νερο
2, η βαλβιδα να μην κραταει το νερο στο θαλαμο
3, να μην δουλευει το μοτερ πλυσης
4, να μην ζεσταινει το νερο
5, να εχει βουλωσει ο σωληνας που μεταφερει το νερο απο το 
    θαλαμο στο εσωτερικο του πλυντηριου
6, να εχει προβλημα πλακετα και να δουλευει συνεχεια η αντλια 
    εξαγωγής του νερου

----------


## matgav

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι μου έκανε κι όλα ''κόλπα''.
Ενώ ήταν *εκτός λειτουργίας*, έκανε ένα ''παφ'' και μου έριξε το ρελέ διαφυγής δύο φορές.
Για καλό και κακό έχω ρίξει την ασφάλεια τροφοδοσίας του μην μου κάνει κανένα κόλπο βραδυάτικα...

----------


## konman

Βγαλε εκτος λειτουργιας τον αντιπαρασιτικο πυκνωτη,

----------


## matgav

> Βγαλε εκτος λειτουργιας τον αντιπαρασιτικο πυκνωτη,


Εννοείς τον πυκνωτή του μοτέρ πλύσης;

----------


## konman

> Εννοείς τον πυκνωτή του μοτέρ πλύσης;


Οχι ο αντιπαρασιτικος ειναι στο καλωδιο παροχης του ρευματος μεσα στο πλυντηριο.

----------


## matgav

Μπορεί να φταίει ο αντιπαρασιτικός πυκνωτής στο πρόβλημα του πλυντηρίου;

----------


## konman

> Μπορεί να φταίει ο αντιπαρασιτικός πυκνωτής στο πρόβλημα του πλυντηρίου;



Οχι ειναι αλλη ζημια.

----------


## matgav

Από που ν΄αρχίσω να ψάχνω;;;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άρχισε από το #13 . (αν έχει) και ξαναδοκίμασε

----------


## konman

Ο αντιπαρασιτικος ειναι αυτος εδω
BSH600233_a-800x800.jpg

Θα τον βρεις οταν ανοιξεις το δεξιο καπακι του πλυντηριου
και ειναι στο πισω μερος εκει που συνδεεται το καλωδιο του 
ρευματος.

----------


## matgav

Σήμερα το απόγευμα είπα να κάνω άλλη μια προσπάθεια.
Ξεκίνησα από το μόνο εξάρτημα  που δεν είχα καθαρίσει από αυτά που αναφέρεις πιο πάνω. Έβγαλα το σωλήνα που μεταφέρει το νερό από το εξάρτημα με το φλοτέρ, στο εσωτερικό του πλυντηρίου.
Η κατάστασή του ήταν άθλια, σχεδόν βουλωμένος.
Μετά από ένα καλό καθάρισμα, ξαναμοντάρισμα και δοκιμή.
Και.......επιτέλους τέλεια λειτουργία και τέλειο πλύσιμο.
Θα ακολουθήσει άλλη μια δοκιμή το βράδυ πριν πανηγυρίσω......

----------

DimitriV (02-04-22)

----------


## matgav

Το πλυντήριο δείχνει να λειτουργεί κανονικά.
Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα αλλάξω και τον αντιπαρασιτικό πυκνωτή, γιατί άλλη μια φορά μου έριξε ασφάλεια, ενώ ήταν εκτός λειτουργίας.
Φίλε conman χίλια ευχαριστώ για την καθοριστική βοήθειά σου. Αν σε φέρει ο δρόμος σου προς Πειραιά ....κερνάω μπύρες!!!!!
 :Bye:

----------

